# I'm curious about a painting software



## Mr.overlord (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey there I'm new here and wanted to ask you guys a question Have any of you guy heard of the Japanese painting software called nekopaint if not that's fine but what caught my attention is well I can't find an English version or even where to even properly buy it if any of you guy know about this please leave a comment if you have a history tell me if you know a site where I can find the full version tell me http://www.artistforum.com/images/smilies/vs_cool.gif


----------

